# Constant hunger



## lbwell2 (May 7, 2013)

I feel like I'm starving even though I have eaten. Anyone else have this problem? Two months ago, I was having this issue along with rapid pulse and shakiness. The doctor said it was from the T3 in the natural thyroid medication I was taking. He switched me to Synthroid 88mcg this month, and I was OK for a couple weeks. Now, I have the nagging hunger pains again. I wonder if it's the medication or the thyroid causing this problem.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sometimes this happens to me - usually when my fT-3 gets too high. Definitely when I am studying or thinking or stressed alot.

When you feel this way eat healthier proteins instead of junk food's.

At least healthy low fat proteins will feel full longer.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

YES. I'll have a meal and then be voraciously hungry an hour or two later. I eat small meals throughout the day and one late at night not long before bed, because if I don't the hunger pains will keep me up. Eating all the time is expensive! I don't seem to gain weight from it, either.

Then, sometimes, I have no appetite. It's strange. I'm still in the stage of Hashimoto's where my thyroid is freaking out and rapid-cycling--maybe you are, too.

Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL. I almost posted this exact same topic yesterday! I did a few searches instead and then gave up. I'm in one of these swings right now myself. Same exact thing, hungry all the time, shaky, etc. I can't get enough to eat! But, I'm not on any thyroid meds so it definitely isn't that, at least for me.

The last month before this week I was the exact opposite, no appetite, nausea, etc. I think I'm just severely swinging back and forth all the time. It's frustrating. Wish I knew how to control it!


----------



## lbwell2 (May 7, 2013)

It really is frustrating. I don't even remember what it feels like to be normal. For me, it doesn't matter what I eat, I still feel like I'm starving an hour later. I thought it may be my blood sugar, but that came back fine. I've actually lost a few pounds since my last medication increase. It's just such a bizarre symptom. I'm glad it isn't just me. Sometimes I start to wonder if I'm nuts.


----------

